# Pro Engineer Wildfire Baugruppen Vorlagen?!



## Bull56 (28. Juli 2010)

hallo zusammen

ich, als technischer zeichner in der ausbildung möchte hier mal nachfragen ob jemand eine seite kennt, auf der man legal fertige baugruppen( .asm ) für Pro Engineer Wildfire (5.0) herunterladen kann. Wir haben auf der firma noch das 2.0 und ich habe jetzt das lizensierte 5.0 auf deutsch für zuhause bekommen und möchte lernen damit umzugehen und frage daher nach baugruppen. egal für welche wildfireversion. wäre schön wenn mir jemand da helfen könnte der aus dem CAD bereich ist. 

grüße b56

kp ob das die richtige abteilung für cad ist.ein mod möge es verschieben falls es hier falsch ist.


----------



## FatBoo (28. Juli 2010)

Was meinste mit Vorlagen? Baugruppen sind bei ProE quasi Modelle aus Modellen. Sprich, du importierst seperat erstellte Modelle in deine Baugruppe und fügst die dort zusammen.
Sowas wie Vorlagen dazu sind mit unbekannt.

Oder meinst du Normteile?


----------



## jimbo24 (29. Juli 2010)

_Hallo_

_Was bei Autodesk Inventor_
_- einzelne Bauteile (.itn)_
_- Baugruppen (.ipt)_

_sind, heißt bei ProE_

_-. prt_ (Part): Dateiendung der einzelnen Bauteile
_- .asm_ (Assembly): Dateiendung der Baugruppen

Für Inventor gibt es jede Menge Seiten, wo man solche Datein downloaden kann. Für ProE weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## jimbo24 (29. Juli 2010)

Hier findest Du bestimmt einiges.

http://http://communities.ptc.com/community/pro_engineer


----------



## Bull56 (29. Juli 2010)

ihr habt .drw vergessen.....

aaalso-wenn ich mit pro e berufsmäßig arbeite werde ich mich schon sehr gut damit auskennen.

mit vorlagen meinte ich fertige baugruppen(.asm) oder teile (.prt) zum downloaden um zu sehen wie andere sie basteln oder um anderen mit diesen was zu erklären.

also kennt da jemand eine seite wo ich schon fetige 3d teile runterladen kann?

lg b56

nicht für inventor, catia oder sonstwas bitte sondern für pro e wf


gibts hier auch leute die beruflich mit cad oder proe zu tun haben oder nur freizeitkonstrukteure die mit halbwissen andere belehren wollen???


----------

